# First Magazine



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 8, 2009)

Every month First has an article with a famous man called *"5 reasons Women make life so much sweeter.* This month it was Michael Vartan the leading male actor on the new series HawthoRNe..He was in Monster-in-law,Alias,Never been kissed..

His number 4 reason was: *Your curves are captivating*..Here is his quote,"I don't get where being rail-thin became attractive. Most guys I know like curves. I've been fortunate enough to work in small rural parts of America and the women there are real women. There is nothing sexier then a woman walking down the street who happens to be overweight but doesn't care and owns it. That's so refreshing and sexy and empowering because it's an attitude,a part of her being and soul that can be seen just walking down the street. It's really cool. I love women who have the confidence to be who they are."

After reading this,I think I have fallen in lust..What a great thing to see written..I am glad that men that do appreciate bigger women are starting to be really heard..Now if we could just get main stream media to get a clue it would be fantastic!


----------



## Tina (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh, goodness, he's adorable! Thanks for giving me yet another reason to like him.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jul 8, 2009)

Honestly, I don't think the writer, and this community are on the same wave-length. 

He's probably thinking overweight, like 20-30 pounds.

*sigh*


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 8, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Honestly, I don't think the writer, and this community are on the same wave-length.
> 
> He's probably thinking overweight, like 20-30 pounds.
> 
> *sigh*



Still nice to hear someone in the public spotlight saying that being over 100 pounds is okay.


----------



## msbard90 (Jul 8, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Still nice to hear someone in the public spotlight saying that being over 100 pounds is okay.



You know?? And he's a cutie himself as well!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Jul 8, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Honestly, I don't think the writer, and this community are on the same wave-length.
> 
> He's probably thinking overweight, like 20-30 pounds.
> 
> *sigh*



I agree with thatgirl it is refreshing to see someone that is in the public spotlight talking about liking someone that is not a size zero..He didn't hide his preference as some people do..


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 8, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Honestly, I don't think the writer, and this community are on the same wave-length.
> 
> He's probably thinking overweight, like 20-30 pounds.
> 
> *sigh*



I'm thinking maybe even less than that. It seems to me that people out in the real world or, whatever you want to call that place that isn't the BBW loving world of Dimensions, don't have the same idea of 'curves' or overweight as the rest of us here do. Especially in the world of Hollywood. JLo is considered a BBW. Ha! :doh:


----------



## olwen (Jul 9, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> Honestly, I don't think the writer, and this community are on the same wave-length.
> 
> He's probably thinking overweight, like 20-30 pounds.
> 
> *sigh*



He probably is only talking about 20 or 30lbs, but it doesn't matter, it's a positive affirmation from a hollywood figure. I think that counts for a lot.


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 18, 2009)

Why does he HAVE to be talking about 20-30 lbs?

Why is it so hard for us to believe he's not talking about someone who is 200, 300 or gasp! 400+ lbs??

THAT'S the bigger question. Not why more people don't come out and shout their appreciation of curves and why doesn't the media buy in, blah blah.

We apparently wouldn't believe them if they did.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 18, 2009)

Maybe I'm just jaded or whatever but I'll believe it when I see it. When I see him dating a 300 pound woman then I'll believe he really likes his women that fat. I'm not saying that he can't mean it when he says he loves bigger women. I just want to see one of these guys that says stuff like this actually date a fat woman. Love big women so much? Then why are you always dating stick thin hollywood models?


----------



## Tau (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats just lovely  And I've had a seriously bad crush on him since Never been Kissed :wubu:


----------



## Miss Fortune (Aug 13, 2009)

*le swoon* 

I don't even know who the dude is but....*swoon*


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

Miss Fortune said:


> *le swoon*
> 
> I don't even know who the dude is but....*swoon*



He's this dude! Super cute. =D And not metrosexual at all. 

http://images1.fanpop.com/images/photos/2100000/michael-vartan-hot-guys-2132262-1024-768.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 17, 2009)

Okay, yes this made me very happy. He is absolutely adorable, and as others have stated... even if he does mean 20-30 lbs overweight, it's still a girl, most hollywood men wouldn't consider, OWNING it. Shaking their rump, looking healthy and real, and he's all about it. That, is lovely.


----------

